#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Pipeline And Fluid Flow >  >  >  Hydraulic Institute Standard for Pumps, turbine and Compressors

## Paldex

Dear Friends,



Can anybody share the Hydraulic Institute Standard for Pumps, turbine and Compressors.

I am in need of it....See More: Hydraulic Institute Standard for Pumps, turbine and Compressors

----------


## motaleby

no-one doesn't have it?

----------


## luqman

dear fren,

i have Hydraulic Institute Standards for centri, recip and rotary pumps 14th edition only (year 1983) : **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## dso

thanks luqman...

can u upload complete hydraulic institute pump standards

----------


## tinku

> dear fren,
> 
> i have Hydraulic Institute Standards for centri, recip and rotary pumps 14th edition only (year 1983) : **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Thanks a lot

----------


## shankargee

thanq lot brother.

----------


## aan09

Thanks

----------


## victorlachica

Hi thank you.

I am also looking for HI friction manual and engineering data book.

----------


## mkhurram79

> dear fren,
> 
> i have Hydraulic Institute Standards for centri, recip and rotary pumps 14th edition only (year 1983) : **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



thank u

----------


## tromix

thanks a lot

----------


## shankargee

thanq

----------


## smm1457

"file expired"

 :Frown:

----------


## jbalagee

hai luqman,
Please upload it again. the file got expired.


thanks a lotSee More: Hydraulic Institute Standard for Pumps, turbine and Compressors

----------


## soumitr

Can anybody share the Hydraulic Institute Standard for Pumps

----------


## elnafi

the file got expired, brother..

----------


## soumitr

plz upload the file once again...................

----------


## oops_iam

ya..plz upload the file again...

----------


## tv-pve

Dear friend,

please find request file in link below.
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

H.M.Tien
Process Engineer

----------


## jbalagee

Please upload rotodynamic pumps acceptable vibration limits ansi-hi 9.6.4

----------


## greges2009

Thank you tv-pve

----------


## QuyLai

please upload link again, it has been deleted. Thanks a lot

----------


## Nabilia

> please upload link again, it has been deleted. Thanks a lot



Post 18 has the mirror sites, the megaupload link is still active

----------


## BSREDDY

shall you make to available HYDRULIC iNST sTD

----------


## Nabilia

Hydraulic Institute Standards for centrifugal, rotary & reciprocating pumps 14th Ed. 1983.pdf  14.348 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Hydraulic Institute Engineering Data Book 1st Ed. 1979.pdf	  52.525 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## shankargee

thanq lot

See More: Hydraulic Institute Standard for Pumps, turbine and Compressors

----------


## jrri16

Thanks

----------


## orbawy

Thank you Nabilia

----------


## cloudswhite

Thanks so much

----------


## aragorn

Thanks

----------


## SIM2

please upload again

----------


## Nabilia

> please upload again



Post 24 is active

----------


## cloudswhite

Dear members,
I'm looking for books about Hydraulic Institute Engineering Data Book 2nd Edition.

1st Edition is also good information, but I'd like to know latest data book for engineering.

Thanks in advance.

----------


## mshakeel44

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## kn8_ksatria

thank you alot for uploader and reuploader.

it really help me

----------


## Demo639

Can anyone re upload, please?

----------


## watson123

links deleted, can anyone re-upload?

----------


## sleimanshokr

links deleted, can anyone re-upload?  Pleassssssssse

See More: Hydraulic Institute Standard for Pumps, turbine and Compressors

----------


## watson123

re-up-load pls?

----------


## SLB

Hi friends
Hope everything goes well with you
I have provided a huge gallery of newest petroleum software like: Petrel 2013.3, Eclipse 2013.1, Geoframe 2012, Paradigm 2011.3, Olga 7.2, OSP4.0.3, Mepo 4.2, Techlog 2013.2, RoXar RMS 2013.1, Ecrin 4.2.07, CMG 2013.1, S/M/T K/ingdom 8.8, Rokdoc 6.0.0.107, Desicion Space Desktop r5000.8.1.1, Drillworks 5000.8.1.1, Openworks r5000.8.1, VIP-Nexus 5000.4.4.0, Skua Gocad 2011.3, IPM 8.0, PetroMod 2013.1, Interactive Petrophysics 4.1, Openflow 2012.2, Pipesim 2013.1, Que$tor 3013Q1, FractPro 2013, Vista 13, Jason 8.4, GeoGraphix Discovery 2013, and so many other things ...
if anybody need Please contact me I will share with you. Also I need some applications hope you can kindly help me.

My E-mail is: slbsoft33@gmail.com

Cheers.

Read more: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## A.Venugopal

Dear Mr Nabilia , 

Can you help with Hydraulic Institute standard 9.6.2

Txs, Venugopal

----------


## gtpol57

Try next **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## A.Venugopal

Thnx a lot my friend. Quite nice of you. Br, Venugopal

----------


## watson123

> Try next **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



can you reupload 
link's dead

----------


## watson123

> Try next **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



can you reupload?
link's dead

----------


## mecasera

link doesn't work !
Can someone upload it again?

thanks in advance

----------

